# BlueElk ML page



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone know the link to this page for sighting in a ML?


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to the realtree forums and they have named the entire muzzleloading forum after Bluelk. I think you will find them there.

http://www.realtree.com/forums

(The first topic in the ml forum is a sticky of Bluelks chapters. I treat that information as the PERFECT way to learn the right way to shoot your ML. Luckily, I didn't need to "lap" my barrel as I have a Knight with a GM barrel.

I hope it is okay to send that link on this forum?! If not, I apologize.

FH


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Firehawk,
Thank you so much for the info. It is perfectly fine to send that link. I knew I had seen thae page before but couldn't remember where. Thanks again for sending that. I really appreciate it. utbowhntr


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BlueElk was a heck of a knowledgeable guy, friendly and articulate. He was great to chat with and I'm sad he's gone. Shortly after he passed I tracked down all of his articles including a few missing ones some people hadn't seen, compiled them into a single guide and hosted them on my website as well. Its just too good of information to let fade away.

Here's the archive I put together:

http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?nam ... cle&sid=23

-DallanC


----------

